# .net Domain ohne Besitzer?



## Identität (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte von einem Kunden seine .net Domain auf einen anderen Hoster übernehmen. Jedoch weiß mein Kunde nicht so recht wer sie verwaltet, noch kann ich den Besitzer per Mail erreichen. Ich habe seinen Namen und Adresse. Auf der alten Seite vom Kunden steht noch eine URL des Besitzers, die Adresse ist jedoch nicht mehr zu erreichen.

Und wie soll ich weitermachen? Ich brauche einen Auth-Code für die ünerbahme, richtig?
Also ich weiß nicht was ich da machen kann.

Jemand' ein Rat?

Gruß


----------



## Vengeance85 (3. Februar 2008)

Hm irgendwer hat deinem Kunden das doch eingerichtet, diese Person sollte der Kunde doch irgendwie kennen (sei es nur die email), vielleicht einfach nochmal den Kunden fragen wem er den Auftrag erteilt hat die .net einzurichten?!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Februar 2008)

Ohne Authcode sieht's düster aus, ja.


----------

